# FAVORITE HUNTING PHOTO OF YOUR KID



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

This is a photo of my son several years ago, it's one of the best pictures I have ever taking, it was an awesome duck hunt that we will always cherish,almost looks like and add for hodgman waders.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry for the quality, I took a picture of this picture from my cell phone. God did that make any sense at all?

I've got a little ways to go with my boy but trying to start him out right...


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Here's the best 2 off my laptop, my wife has all the good ones on her computer.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

here mine


----------



## bad bob (Oct 27, 2005)

*Boy Pics*

I have too many. My boy is 7 and has kept me and the cleaning station busy for two years now. First is his best buck to date. Second is the leg of the coyote that was trying to eat a doe he shot (long story but 2cool). Never found the rest of the coyote. Last one is his most prized, his first pig which he shot at 11:30PM in the moonlight (at 125yds).


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

THOSE ARE SOME GREAT PICS.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

*Here are a couple*

These are not my kids, I was not blessed with any, so I borrow kids whenever I can. The young lady is the daughter of one of our landowners in Montana. She turned 12 this year and asked me if I would help her find a buck. We hunted hard one day and found this buck just before dark. She made a great shot on this buck at 230 yards. Not bad for a first buck! The young man with the ducks is my cousin. He just turned 17 and has a serious case of duck fever. He will get up and hunt before school every day if you let him. I'm taking him to Montana next fall for his first mule deer hunt and he is pumped. Both of these young hunters are great kids. I'm looking forward to hunting with them for a long time!


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

My 8 yr old sons first deer.


----------



## pierce2901 (Nov 26, 2006)

My 4 year olds first hog trap kill.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

My son and his first turkey.. 2007
He found the hat and had to wear it!! LOL


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Clo Clo on a dove hunt with dad!


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

My 10 year old's first buck.


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

boatlift said:


> Sorry for the quality, I took a picture of this picture from my cell phone. God did that make any sense at all?
> 
> I've got a little ways to go with my boy but trying to start him out right...


You need to get that boy a gun quick!!!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Here are a few of my favorites. First is my son with a nice 10pt
from a fews years ago. Second is a pic of my son and Lance Berkman
from a while back while hunting on his place. Third is one of my all time 
favorites of my daughter and her first and only deer to date. I almost
fainted when she ask me to take her hunting, it was a great day for the
the old man for sure !!!!!! Later Baker


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

couple of my stepsons...first doe, almost had him take a bite of the heart....my oldest with his first Javi...my daughter with her first trophy whiting! :biggrin:


----------



## Aggiewes (Jan 10, 2005)

My youngest with her first buck. She still hunts.










Youngest with her first deer. She wasn't so sure about this at the time!










Oldest with her first (and only deer). That deer was killed neary Perryton in the Panhandle. Biggest doe I have ever seen. Went over 140 lbs! This daughter won't hunt anymore but she loves to fish with dad. Proud of her.... Accepted into Texas A&M today!!!!










My youngest with a good friend and a turkey he guided her on. What a great shot!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Ya'll do not have any idea how much I enjoy seeing all of these pictures...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Not sure I have any "favorites." But, Ive always liked these............


----------



## Ole Big (Aug 10, 2009)

my daughter, deadly with a BAR, 30.06


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

*My son at the deer lease*

We really enjoy our time together at the lease.


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

My son's first deer, killed this year at 8 years old. Now he is ready to try duck hunting. He's gonna cost me a fortune.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Here are a couple of my favorites,
Me with the grandson when he was 3 getting ready to head out for an afternoon hunt,


My daughter with a nice buck from our farm, two weeks before delivering the boy above,


Again with another nice buck from our farm,


and the grandson with his first hog just before he turned 4, first yote just before he turned 6, and his first deer at 8 this year, both are great shots,


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

my nephews frist buck nice fredericksburg 8pt


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

My baby girl with her first deer


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

And this was sitting in the stand just after the shot. One happy kid.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

My daughter's first deer killed a couple weeks ago.










And her first duck, killed the day before the deer.










My son and daughter showing their mean dear killin' faces with a couple does we shot last year.










My son and his old girl.










A goose hunt from last season.










My son and Capn's son...










Aron with some specks..,










Hard at it...










Chillin'...


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

You can tell by his name and what he came home from the Hospital in he is gonna love the outdoors world!! He is currently 2 years old but since Im at work its the best I can do as far as pictures are concerned.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

This is a great thread and great pictures! This is whats its all about!


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

After a hard morning of hunting, nothing like an afternoon nap !!!!!


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Both of my sons a few years ago.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Awesome!.....and it looks like she grew a 3rd arm in the doe pic LOL



Aggiewes said:


> My youngest with her first buck. She still hunts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

Some of my favorites.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Wife, daughter and son









Me and son









All of us


----------



## TXDUX (Sep 11, 2007)

*First Dove '08*

first dove


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

First kill


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*A couple of my kiddos*

Here are a few......


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Favorite is hard to pick!*

Here are some of my boy, he is 11 now, growing up way to fast!!


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Some more*

So many good pictures!! Here are some more.


----------



## FarmHunter (Jan 7, 2008)

*My daughters last 3 deer seasons*

my daughter started hunting 3 years ago with me. i think she is hooked.
makes me very proud. All these bucks came frome our farm in houston county.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

*You know, I gotta have the Pringle's Photo again...*


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

*Here Kitty, Kitty!*

Here's one of my 3 heroes on his first bobcat hunt.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Good Stuff !*

.


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

My Three Son's and their game.


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

We didn't see anything this day


----------



## PicoPop (Dec 2, 2004)

This is my 5yr old after a successful duck hunt two weeks ago...


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

The little brother....


----------



## bzzboyz (Oct 23, 2006)

Hard to pick just one......


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Great pictures everyone..

Don't have any of my own, gonna have to borrow my cousins two boys some day.


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

*Way too many*

Love looking at everyone's photos, keep them coming. My kids - my pride and joy - way too many pics to post but here are a few. Hunting and fishing has never been as much fun as it has been the past 12 years or so, I know I am really going to miss having little ones around as they grow up, I can only hope that I raised them right and gave them a good appreciation of their outdoor heritage.


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

*this time with the attachments*



joliefisher said:


> Love looking at everyone's photos, keep them coming. My kids - my pride and joy - way too many pics to post but here are a few. Hunting and fishing has never been as much fun as it has been the past 12 years or so, I know I am really going to miss having little ones around as they grow up, I can only hope that I raised them right and gave them a good appreciation of their outdoor heritage.


Photos, in order: Bucky with his first gator at 4, duck hunting west bay, south shore redheads, first aoudad taken in Del Rio, bringing back the turkey. dad with kids dove hunting in El Campo.


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

*And a few more.*

My daughter Jolie with her first gator 2 years ago, Bucky at sunset in Namibia, Joile with her first deer this year, Joile and dad at sunrise dove hunting, Bucky with his blue wildebeast, and Bucky with his first pronghorn, Evans Ranch in Marfa.


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

*First Buck*

My Youngest son's first buck.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

How about grandkids??


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Here are a few.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

On the way home after long road trip. My son on the left and his uncle.


----------



## MIKEW (Aug 18, 2004)

My son with his first doe at 8 years old and then the buck he took this year at 12 years old. He has killed at least one deer every year since that first doe. This year was 2 doe, 1 hog, and the buck.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Great picture everyone! I have way too many favorites.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

a few more with the little guy in the mix..


----------



## woobiwan (Aug 13, 2009)

My son's first duck hunt!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Last ones I promise


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Great thread, this is what the outdoors are all about!!
No kids here but here are a few of my lil brother...first javi's








Him and my dad with dad's buck








Me and Bro w/our javi's the following year


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

A little different...


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

*GREAT JOB*

HEY BULL MINNOW YOUR RAISING THOSE BOYS THE WAY THEY SHOULD BE RAISED. GREAT JOB AND GREAT PHOTO'S.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I have so many I don't know where to start.

First 2 are from last year on their first goose hunt ages 2 and 4. They really liked the face paint.

My youngest last year...ready to go.

From this year:

At the shooting range.

Rabbit hunt last April.

In the deer blind.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is the only one I can find right now. This was deer season 08-09, my baby girl was only about 6 months old...this was her first trip to the deer stand.
The next pic is my other baby, aka Baby Momma.


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

here are a couple from a few years ago.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*what a smile*

what a smile!!!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I know technically it's not a hunting pic but I had to share. My 4 yr old with some hogs fresh out of the trap...............


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

My daughter with a deer I shot a few years ago. It was the first time she went hunting with me. Hopefully we'll have some of her with her first deer after this weekend!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=146328&highlight=Twas

My son with his 2009 El Indio Buck. He's not a kid anymore, but he's still my boy.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=250772&highlight=Dropped


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

This may be the best thread ever done !


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Bronson's 2009 hunting highlights*

Cat with 223 100 yards behind front shoulder. I've seen a lot of cats in my day, this one was huge.
Pig with 243 55 gr bullet @160 yards in the right ear. 250 lb pig


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres a few I have, I just wish I has taken more pics when my 2 were young. 1st is my oldest and his first 24yrs ago, 2nd is his buck this yr, 3rd is of Grandson with his dads buck, 4th is both my 2 with a buck I took with them in stand 25 yrs ago, 5th is my youngest with another of dads deer 25+yrs back, I can't find any of youngest with his first, so heres one taken last yr....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

A few more, 1st is my youngest and his grandpa this yr, 2nd is my grandson taking care of buss at the deer camp, 3rd is my 8 y/o stepson n I with his first turkey, both called in during the spring season, we doubled that morn....WW


----------



## G2004 (Oct 22, 2004)

*Daughter and Son*

My daughters first dove hunt this past year and my sons first hog hunt which we soon after this picture shot a hog.


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

My daughter on her first dove hunt


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

one of my favorites


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

My son was in a hunting blind (with my wife) for the first time when he was 3 weeks old. He slept wrapped up in a blanket on the floor by her feet. (Wish I had that pic.)

Here's his first hog, and first deer.
















A hog (125 yrds) and a jav. (27#s - 325 yrds) last season.
















Some hogs wih a crossbow this spring: 









A nice doe this season (18 degrees in Burnet = *COLD*):


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

1st pic: My 7 yr old son with his 1st deer. A doe taken with a neck shot at 110yds with a .22 Hornet.

2nd pic: My son in a deer blind, on Saturday (01/09/10) morning 22 deg


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Lot's and lot's of great pictures here. I have so many of my girls it is really hard to pick favorites.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I can't resist adding a few more.


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

The boy:



















The girl:



















Both:


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

These photos are outstanding !!!! Thanks to all who posted.
Later Baker


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

THANKS FOR SHARING ALL THE GREAT PHOTO'S' THIS IS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT.


----------

